# Cookies & Cream



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

My grandchildren Ri & and her brother stay with me during the day. 
One of the things we do is volunteer at the animal shelter at least one afternoon a week.
Two weeks ago we there was this beautiful English setter there. 10 years old and almost completely deaf. Ri had me to take Cookies picture and text it to her dad.
Her dad took off from work early they went back to the shelter and Cookie has a forever home at Ri's home.
She named her Cookies & Cream!
We are starting to train her with a emergency whistle. Hopefully she will learn to come to it.
Cookie is super sweet and loving.

Cookie loves to set in her water bowl! Lol! 
The other picture was made at the shelter the day we met her.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Can't see any photos, Pegg


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Cookies & Cream is just adorable! Congratulations to Ri and Cookies & Cream on her new home!*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Now I see the cuties!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How wonderful that Ri and her family have given Cookie a loving home!

Cookie is a beautiful girl and isn't it funny that she loves to sit in her water bowl. *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That's a great happy ending story Pegg!  Cookies&Cream sure is a beautiful girl!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great that your family has adopted Cookies and Cream, congratulations! arty: 
Cookie and Cream is a beauty, I love her colour pattern. 

Setters are one of my favourite dog breeds and it's true that they really love water!


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

jean20057 said:


> *Cookies & Cream is just adorable! Congratulations to Ri and Cookies & Cream on her new home!*


Thanks, she's so sweet. She seems very happy and wants to play all the time!



Jedikeet said:


> Now I see the cuties!


Thanks, she really doesn't look or act like a 10 year old dog.



FaeryBee said:


> *How wonderful that Ri and her family have given Cookie a loving home!
> 
> Cookie is a beautiful girl and isn't it funny that she loves to sit in her water bowl. *


Thanks, The water bowl is the funniest thing ever. They take her to the creek and she loves it. I guess the water bowl is her mini pool! :laughing:



RavensGryf said:


> That's a great happy ending story Pegg!  Cookies&Cream sure is a beautiful girl!


Thanks, she's a sweetheart! The kids are really enjoying her!



aluz said:


> It's great that your family has adopted Cookies and Cream, congratulations! arty:
> Cookie and Cream is a beauty, I love her colour pattern.
> 
> Setters are one of my favourite dog breeds and it's true that they really love water!


Thanks, she really loves water and tennis balls!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cookies and Cream is an absolutely beautiful little dog and she definitely looks like a big scoop of cookies and cream ice cream! 









Credit to Google Images for the picture.

What a sweet pup (no pun intended ) and I hope to see lots more of her around here


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Aww, what a lovely story. 
I'm glad an older dog was able to find a forever home.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Aww they're so cute.bless your family for taking them in your home.thanks so much for the photos.Blessings always my friend.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

StarlingWings said:


> Cookies and Cream is an absolutely beautiful little dog and she definitely looks like a big scoop of cookies and cream ice cream!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She differently looks like cookies & cream :laugh:



Therm said:


> Aww, what a lovely story.
> I'm glad an older dog was able to find a forever home.


Thanks, she's so sweet and playful! Its hard to believe she's 10years old.



shanebudgie said:


> Aww they're so cute.bless your family for taking them in your home.thanks so much for the photos.Blessings always my friend.


She's loving all the attention she gets! And wants to play ball all the time!


----------

